# Dwarf Baby Tears and brackish water



## Opae Ula (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about starting a brackish fishtank, with Amano shrimp and Opae Ula and I need to know if Dwarf baby tears will survive the change to brackish water. (This will be my first planted tank)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you mean _Hemianthus micranthemoide_s? 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=33&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus
Its natural habitat was usually if not always tidal rivers, but as far as I know, always above the reach of salt. So maybe it would be OK, but I can't say for sure.

_Eleocharis parvula_ (hairgrass), _Sagittaria subulata_, 'Philippine' Java fern and a few others are regularly found in brackish areas. Or are you particular to the plant you mentioned?


----------



## Opae Ula (Apr 11, 2010)

I really like this plant, its a short (1 inch) tall ground cover. Heres the link. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2679&pcatid=2679


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I doubt that will work, but you won't know until you try. But there are other options available to you as far as different species go.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I do not think it would like any salt at all cause I only add alittle aquarium salt for the fish and shrimps much less than normal and after 24hrs HM turn half yellow and the hair grass turned a little bid on the tip. Did not kill them after a 9 to 10 days... of course I stop adding salt.


----------



## stormynova (5 mo ago)

Opae Ula said:


> I'm thinking about starting a brackish fishtank, with Amano shrimp and Opae Ula and I need to know if Dwarf baby tears will survive the change to brackish water. (This will be my first planted tank)


Hey, any update on this, i know its v old but i am trying something similar, i want figure 8's but not sure if my Hemianthus Micranthemoides will survive 1.003 SG


----------

